# Flammable Liquids Quantity



## Coug Dad (May 7, 2010)

A question about the quantity of flammable liquid.  I have a pump that pulls a Class I-A liquid from a drum and pipe to a piece of equipment where the liquid is coated on a product.  It is clearly an open system because the coating process is open to the air and a vented hood system is needed to contain the vapors.  In calculating the volume of liquid to see if I am under the exempt quantity or if I am a Group H, which do I count?

a.  liquid in the machine

b.  liquid in the piping system

c.  liquid in the drum

d.  all of the above

Intuitively, it seems to me that the answer is "d" because a break or malfunction could cause the liquid to leak and the pump to continually draw from the drum until the remaining contents of the drum is depleted.

Any code references would be appreciated.


----------



## FM William Burns (May 7, 2010)

Follow Up

Before I bite:



Which code is this process falling under (IFC, NFPA 30 or 34)



I’m leaning to “C” due to the material storage for MAQ or limits in control areas is typically applied to the container and not processing equipment since the material in the process is served by the container and the worse case is the deterioration of the container and its quantity hazard.........IMHO.


----------



## peach (May 7, 2010)

semi-conductor facility?


----------



## cda (May 7, 2010)

seems like you have at least two processes going.

1. storage

2. dispensing

I would want to know more about the coating process   how is this applied, what class I material is applied,  what happens to the piece that is coated does it set there till dried or does it got to an oven,   etc.

I think that might drive things more then anything


----------



## hlfireinspector (May 8, 2010)

Is A-C all in the same control zone or is liquid being transfered from one control zone to another? Does the pumping system have any interlocks with fire protection system that shuts it down? Is one days supply all the liquid that is store inside the control zone?


----------



## Coug Dad (May 9, 2010)

thanks for the input folks.  I'm affraid I need to delay this discussion for a few weeks.  I had a heart attack Friday after work and will be out of commission for a bit.  I would like to re-visit this when I get back in the saddle, though.


----------



## cda (May 9, 2010)

hope and pray you get better and not to serious


----------



## FM William Burns (May 9, 2010)

Yes, get better soon CD and listen to what your cardiologist says for rehab and future!


----------



## Mule (May 10, 2010)

CD, I pray that all goes well. Get well soon!


----------



## Builder Bob (May 11, 2010)

Coug Dad-- Take it easy and get back in the saddle when you are ready


----------

